# Leo genetics



## esp121281 (Oct 26, 2009)

This year will be my first year breeding I have done a lot of research into it and think I am ready to go. I was going to pair a male RAPTOR with a female tremper albino reverse stripe eclipse. However I don't think the male is going to be big enough. I'm not looking to make a profit i just love Leos and want the experience. So I was thinking of pairing my male blazing blizzard with my female mack snow. Am I right in thinking that from that pairing I will probably get (if any is her first year) normals and macks and not know what is het for what?

2.3.0 leopard geckos 1.0.0 crested gecko and 1.0.0 too clever for his own good border collie


----------



## MP reptiles (Dec 30, 2010)

You will get 50% normals and 50% mack snows all het for blizzard and whatever type of albino he is. Im assuming its tremper albino so you will get normals and mack snows double het for blizzard and tremper albino.


----------



## esp121281 (Oct 26, 2009)

MP reptiles said:


> You will get 50% normals and 50% mack snows all het for blizzard and whatever type of albino he is. Im assuming its tremper albino so you will get normals and mack snows double het for blizzard and tremper albino.


Thanks for the reply.
I don't know for definite which albino strain he carries but he has very dark eyes would that edge towards rainwater? 

2.3.0 leopard geckos 1.0.0 crested gecko and 1.0.0 too clever for his own good border collie


----------



## MP reptiles (Dec 30, 2010)

esp121281 said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> I don't know for definite which albino strain he carries but he has very dark eyes would that edge towards rainwater?
> 
> 2.3.0 leopard geckos 1.0.0 crested gecko and 1.0.0 too clever for his own good border collie


 I could almost guarantee that he is not rainwater. Mal is one of a very few people in the uk with rainwater blazing blizzards and they are Very rare.


----------



## esp121281 (Oct 26, 2009)

MP reptiles said:


> I could almost guarantee that he is not rainwater. Mal is one of a very few people in the uk with rainwater blazing blizzards and they are Very rare.


Thanks again. He definitely isn't then as he was a £45 pet shop purchase! Is it more likely tremper then would you think? No idea of his parentage

2.3.0 leopard geckos 1.0.0 crested gecko and 1.0.0 too clever for his own good border collie


----------



## MP reptiles (Dec 30, 2010)

esp121281 said:


> Thanks again. He definitely isn't then as he was a £45 pet shop purchase! Is it more likely tremper then would you think? No idea of his parentage
> 
> 2.3.0 leopard geckos 1.0.0 crested gecko and 1.0.0 too clever for his own good border collie


 Yes as they are the most common and i would be surprised to see a bell blazing blizzard around for that price aswell.


----------



## esp121281 (Oct 26, 2009)

MP reptiles said:


> Yes as they are the most common and i would be surprised to see a bell blazing blizzard around for that price aswell.


Thanks for clearing that up for me. So it could be worth pairing him with my reverse stripe then. Cheers:thumbup:

2.3.0 leopard geckos 1.0.0 crested gecko and 1.0.0 too clever for his own good border collie


----------



## MP reptiles (Dec 30, 2010)

esp121281 said:


> Thanks for clearing that up for me. So it could be worth pairing him with my reverse stripe then. Cheers:thumbup:
> 
> 2.3.0 leopard geckos 1.0.0 crested gecko and 1.0.0 too clever for his own good border collie


 well you should get that confirmed as you dont want to cross albino strains so put a pic up and we will try and confirm it for you.


----------



## esp121281 (Oct 26, 2009)

MP reptiles said:


> well you should get that confirmed as you dont want to cross albino strains so put a pic up and we will try and confirm it for you.











A couple of phone pics ill try get some better ones tomorrow thanks very much

2.3.0 leopard geckos 1.0.0 crested gecko and 1.0.0 too clever for his own good border collie


----------



## Higgt4 (Apr 25, 2009)

MP reptiles said:


> i would be surprised to see a bell blazing blizzard around for that price aswell.


I would be too :censor:

here's Pixie for a comparison, She's my Blazing Bell from TUG...


----------



## MP reptiles (Dec 30, 2010)

esp121281 said:


> imageimage
> A couple of phone pics ill try get some better ones tomorrow thanks very much
> 
> 2.3.0 leopard geckos 1.0.0 crested gecko and 1.0.0 too clever for his own good border collie


 Tremper albino


----------



## nuttybabez (Jul 21, 2007)

If your male RAPTOR is too small this year, I would breed the blazing blizzard with both females personally. Assuming they are both big and healthy females.


----------



## esp121281 (Oct 26, 2009)

nuttybabez said:


> If your male RAPTOR is too small this year, I would breed the blazing blizzard with both females personally. Assuming they are both big and healthy females.


Yeah both of them are a good enough weight think I will probably do that it increases my chance of hatchlings then with neither of them being proven

2.3.0 leopard geckos 1.0.0 crested gecko and 1.0.0 too clever for his own good border collie


----------

